# Too much too soon?



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Wats up, new to the forum and kinda new to boarding. I went boarding couple times last yr with rental equipment and loved it. So I guess I went over the top and bought the new 2010 skate banana and the 2009 Ride Contraband binding. Cant wait to use them. Think I went a lil ovr the top?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

it was that or keep renting right? ha


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

no such thing as going over the top if you love it. might as well get a good board, it will help you progress and will be WAYYYY better than renting that's for sure


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

True but i was jst trying to c if that is too much board for a beginner?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Nah you'll be fine just get out and ride! What boots did ya get? I have had certain boots that don;t fit well at all with Contrabands FYI. Amazing my Ride boots fit fine!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

I think everyone feels this way when you buy your first stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Nah you'll be fine just get out and ride! What boots did ya get? I have had certain boots that don;t fit well at all with Contrabands FYI. Amazing my Ride boots fit fine!



I actually havent got boots yet? Ne ideas of sme good boot that would stick in the contrabands. Only requirment is that they gta b BOAS!! boot size is 10. and im 6ft 2 bout 170ish


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

If you want something Ride that should work with that binding I would look at the Crew Focus BOA. Definitely get a double BOA IMO!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Wat about the DC Judge 09 boots? They also have the double BOA.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

The people above me are right, so long as you've got the right size you should be fine. And they're right, it just feels like you're going over the top because it's the first of many purchases of kick ass snowboarding gear. 

Just don't be a snob about it on the mountain, wiat 'till you've got the skill too back up all the shiney new gear you've got to start bragging. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

definately not a snob bout it. I knw my place on the hill for now. But hope that i will be in the front of the line soon!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Good choices but i think you might be better off on a straight progression board instead of a park set up. You probably will be eating alot of snow in the learning curv, and i don't think that those binding will give you much justice. Just my opinion..... I started with the cheapest shit and trashed it learning before i spent the doe, by then i also knew what i needed. 
Good riding!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

mikieB said:


> definately not a snob bout it. I knw my place on the hill for now. But hope that i will be in the front of the line soon!


I'm glad you understand that right from the beginning.... beginners with newly purchased gear (courtasy of daddy) have the worst "hot shot" attituted I've ever encountered on the hill and it's because they think that the money that bought the sick board also bought them some skill. 

It fills me with joy the way their face impacts the snow after hitting a 7ft kicker. And all of this AFTER they scream at the little kid who went before them and nailed it, but took too much time getting out of the way...basterds 

Snowboarding isn't forgiving, and knows you're not all that. So I'm glad you know where you stand and you will get in the front once you've earned it. And it's ALL worth it....every.single.whipout. makes you value where you are at now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Kinda ovr the learing curve I HOPE. BUT i did end last season with a broken collar bone so u nvr knw? I am the kinda guy that tries to push it jst a lil too far. Go Big or Go Home?! (maybe in a stretcher) LOL............but thanks for all the advice ne help is much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> I'm glad you understand that right from the beginning.... beginners with newly purchased gear (courtasy of daddy) have the worst "hot shot" attituted I've ever encountered on the hill and it's because they think that the money that bought the sick board also bought them some skill.
> 
> Yes def not dads money, and didnt get ne skillz with the board. im jst out there to try smething new and meeting new ppl. Usally only hit big stuff cause of a bet. thats where i usally gt in trouble. jst out there for a good time!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

*Weather...*

Question: What satellite image do you use to predict incoming storms? Infrared or Water Vapor? GEOSTATIONARY SATELLITE SERVER

Which one and why?


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

mikieB said:


> Sam I Am said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you understand that right from the beginning.... beginners with newly purchased gear (courtasy of daddy) have the worst "hot shot" attituted I've ever encountered on the hill and it's because they think that the money that bought the sick board also bought them some skill.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

You mentioned BOA earlier. My first boots had the wire BOA system and I HATED them. I think it really depends on what you are looking for whether or not you want your boots to feel like a vice around your feet. I know it's not 'supposed' to feel like that but it took almost an entire season of wearing them before I could _walk_ comfortably in them. The problem was that I couldn't tighten the boots in the places I really wanted to, and the places I didn't need so much support they were squeezed uncomfortably. Also, something to keep in mind... if the cable snaps, your SOL on the top of the mountain if you don't have tools with you to fix it.  My boyfriend and I really like the Salomon lacing system on our boots.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

NghtSkyyStarz said:


> You mentioned BOA earlier. My first boots had the wire BOA system and I HATED them. I think it really depends on what you are looking for whether or not you want your boots to feel like a vice around your feet. I know it's not 'supposed' to feel like that but it took almost an entire season of wearing them before I could _walk_ comfortably in them. Also, something to keep in mind... if the cable snaps, your SOL on the top of the mountain if you don't have tools with you to fix it.


I assume you had a single BOA boot? They do suck, at least every one I have tried. I do like the double BOA. My favorite is the Northwave SL system, it rocks! I have yet to see a BOA cable snap btw!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

You know they were single, but after that experience I wasn't willing to give the system another try. I haven't seen it in person myself, I was just talking to a friend that works at Co Ski & Golf.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

NghtSkyyStarz said:


> You mentioned BOA earlier. My first boots had the wire BOA system and I HATED them. I think it really depends on what you are looking for whether or not you want your boots to feel like a vice around your feet. I know it's not 'supposed' to feel like that but it took almost an entire season of wearing them before I could _walk_ comfortably in them. The problem was that I couldn't tighten the boots in the places I really wanted to, and the places I didn't need so much support they were squeezed uncomfortably. Also, something to keep in mind... if the cable snaps, your SOL on the top of the mountain if you don't have tools with you to fix it.  My boyfriend and I really like the Salomon lacing system on our boots.


Yea, but i heard thats the only dwn fall is if that cable breaks. Did you have the single or double BOA's? The guys I board with said that if I ddnt get the BOA's I will be stopping every run to tighten up my boots? ne true to that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

It was single. I don't know I only got about 4 days in my new boots last season, but I only had to adjust maybe once after the initial lace up and it was my own damn fault and it wasn't everyday. I personally would rather rely on a stiffer boot for my support. It's a lot easier to replace a lace then it is a wire.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

NghtSkyyStarz said:


> It was single. I don't know I only got about 4 days in my new boots last season, but I only had to adjust maybe once after the initial lace up and it was my own damn fault and it wasn't everyday. I personally would rather rely on a stiffer boot for my support. It's a lot easier to replace a lace then it is a wire.


yea, sucks that u had a bad experenc with them but i think that imma agree with FLuid and go with the double BOAs jst cause of the ease of use, and friends agree. (Hope I dont eat my words) But thanks for all the suggestions and help. all tips noted. LOL. The (Crew Focus BOA) seem like they mite do the trick.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Okee dokee! Just thought I'd share...


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

mikieB said:


> Wats up, new to the forum and kinda new to boarding. I went boarding couple times last yr with rental equipment and loved it. So I guess I went over the top and bought the new 2010 skate banana and the 2009 Ride Contraband binding. Cant wait to use them. Think I went a lil ovr the top?


cant ever go wrong with a skate banana
lib tech = :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

mikieB said:


> The (Crew Focus BOA) seem like they mite do the trick.


Make sure u try them on.. actually, try a bunch of them on.
Boa's or lace ups.. if they're not comfy u'll regret buying them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Nah, not true at all. I wear boots with conventional laces. What generally happens is you will stop once after riding an hour or so. As the boot stretches, flexes and reshapes from riding, the laces will stretch a little and you will re tighten them. Once you make this adjustment, I have found that I don`t have any problems all day long and I am on snow usually 10 to 12 hours a day teaching and riding on my ride breaks.
> 
> The biggest advantage of BOA is speed getting in and out of the boot. The downfall is people often really over tighten their BOA`s until they get used to them. They do break, but overall, they are very dependable and any decent ski/board shop can get the parts and fix them.
> 
> The real advantage comes from double or triple BOA`s to really get an exact fit when tightening. Many conventional lace up boots are also going to a zone lacing system too.


Hey Snowolf,
I've been trying to get some info from people who REALLY know what's up in the mountains. My question is do you and your friends/coworkers look more at the NOAA GOES "water vapor" satellite or the "IR" satellite? I'm ok at reading both but wanted to know what professionals use and why... I am using this info for my first school project, so any response would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

It is really easy to replace the lace. I had to replace mine from last year and it only took a minute or two. OF course I had to wait for BOA to send me one, but to commend them it only took two days from colorado to tennessee. Great Customer Service!


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

snowvols said:


> It is really easy to replace the lace. I had to replace mine from last year and it only took a minute or two. OF course I had to wait for BOA to send me one, but to commend them it only took two days from colorado to tennessee. Great Customer Service!


What kind of boots do u have?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

No way! Not too much too soon. I got a board bindings boots, the whole 9 before I ever even went boarding. I got it cause I knew that no matter what I was gonna stick with it even if I didnt like it the first few times cause I bought all the equipment. I heard that boarding can be discouraging the first few times u go cause u spend half the day on your ass, but i also wanted to learn how to board no matter how hard it was to learn. Granted i bought all used equipment for pretty cheap, it kept me boarding cause I owned it.

Even though I never would have gave up on it anyway...

But whatever...enjoy your new equipment!!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I have some K2 T1 DB boots.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

i have wide feet so conventional boas or double boas i couldnt find in a wide size boot for my true fit but salomon dialouges had a great wide boot with their pull string system which were the best boots i've had on my feet


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

once again, whatever boot that fits your foot best (and also your binding now i guess) will be the best boot out there for you. Every foot is different, every preference is different, you have to find the best boot for yourself


----------

